# TTOC website



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We have moved hosting from Shashs server to a paid hosting company.

As a consequence, the whole ttoc site is down. This includes email (up again shortly, but [email protected] still works), the on-line subscription and the ttoc committee forum)

If anyone wishes to join the club, they should visit http://www.ttoc.co.uk.

Also, if anyone sees Shash on-line or has contact with him, can you please prompt him to send us the ttoc commitee forum data and configuration files, so we update the committee forum on the new server.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Any committee, sub-committee or regional reps should use the following address to get to our committee forum.

http://ttoc.routed-networks.net/cgi-bin/forum/YaBB.pl


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

At the moment we are restricted to downloadable forms only... but we are working on bringing the on-line subscription back very soon.

Apologies for any inconvenience.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Nutts,

Why did you not ask us? Loads of space on the TT Forum Dedicated Server!

Jae


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I can get on the TTOC forum but it will not give me access to the regional rep section


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Wont reconise me either :-/


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Sim, Jonah you have IM.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Ta ;D


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

may i ask what the TTOC Forum is for, being as you already have this here??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jae, you have IM ???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Any committee, sub-committee or regional reps should use the following address to get to our committee forum.

http://ttoc.routed-networks.net/cgi-bin/forum/YaBB.pl


----------

